# Looking for Coteaz



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't get him off of the US GW site figured I'd try here. I'd like to get him quick so US seller preferred, if not maybe one of you mates from over the pond can help me out


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Found him thanks!


----------

